
What startups are solving for Anxiety/Depression on a biochemical level? - newtothebiz
I&#x27;m looking for companies that are trying innovative ways to deal with human depression and&#x2F;or anxiety using more scientific&#x2F;biochemical methods (rather than meditation &#x2F; happy thoughts etc)
======
vskarine
You can take a look at some startups that sell nootropics. But after going
through many natural supplements and prescribed medications, I realized that
everyone is different and respond differently. I personally get high blood
pressure within days of taking certain nootropics. Certain other ones causing
me to be more explosive and agitated. Some natural herbs caused shortness of
breath within hour, etc. All these things are very individual so I would not
bet on any startup with magic pill to cure everyone. Took me a while to find
something that works for me. Maybe there should be startup that guides you
through these experiments to find what works for you individually.

~~~
newtothebiz
I'm looking for something more directed, less trial and error. Form of sensing
and cohesive testable theories (less statistical)

~~~
vskarine
But that's sort of is my point, it's all statistical, that's why they have
medical trials for years before FDA approves new drugs. We sort of know what
is happening in the brain, it's lacking one neurotransmitter or the other and
all the drugs/supplements basically either provide it or pretend to be one.
Another approach I've seen is to stimulate certain hormones, but again it's
individual because some people might have excess of one hormone and lack of
the other. Relaxation and meditation is basically natural way to balance
certain hormones (reduce cortisol in particular). Or sun exposure gives you
vitamin D (which is technically a hormone) and it's been studied to help with
depression, but some people need more of it than others etc. I recommend you
to pick up a book on nutrition before jumping into this space, one of the easy
to read books is Ultramind Solution by Dr Hyman. Hope this helps.

